# MY thoughts on kangertech. HELP



## Mattj4l/Vapor (25/10/14)

Hello fellow vapers, i would like to share my thoughts and experiences with kangertech. Here is the issue that i have with my protank 3, aerotank mega and aerotank giant: THEY ALL LEAK VERY BAD, I cleaned the whole thing and even put a new coil in and only fill it half way and as soon as I take the first draw it gurgles and spits juice in my mouth. And at this point I'm ready to throw the towel in regarding kangertech products. So if anyone had these issues and know how to fix it please let me know, cause yet again I'm back on my twisp.


----------



## free3dom (25/10/14)

I haven't used any of those 3, but I have used the Kanger MOW tank and the Mini ProTank 3 - and both of them (esp the MPT3) have been fantastic for me. I've used them with the old and new style (V2) dual bottom coils, without any leaking or gurgling and have also rebuilt both types with my own coils and cotton wick (again without leaking/gurgling).

What type of coils are you using? On what battery? And at what power (watt/voltage)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (26/10/14)

dud coils. never had any problems with my tanks unless the coils were malfunctioning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/10/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Hello fellow vapers, i would like to share my thoughts and experiences with kangertech. Here is the issue that i have with my protank 3, aerotank mega and aerotank giant: THEY ALL LEAK VERY BAD, I cleaned the whole thing and even put a new coil in and only fill it half way and as soon as I take the first draw it gurgles and spits juice in my mouth. And at this point I'm ready to throw the towel in regarding kangertech products. So if anyone had these issues and know how to fix it please let me know, cause yet again I'm back on my twisp.


It sounds like a missing seal or something not sealing properly. I get that if I leave the little silicone gasket off the coil chimney. Otherwise I've never had serious issues with my kanger tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (26/10/14)

Likewise, Kanger products have always been great. Check the rubber gasket on the chimney and that everything is properly screwed together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (26/10/14)

This sounds to me like a coil issue, 2 possible causes

1. Are you sure you are using the right kanger coils for those devices
2. Check seals on the coil chimeny. But even this has happened to me, after cleaning and refilling then using the tank I find the little grommet on my desk, but while it was out I never had an issue (maybe lucky)

I have the mega, V2, giant and mini and for some time now and the mega is my ADV and I have not had a day's issues with them.

I hope you are able to slve the problem, because these are great tanks IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (26/10/14)

free3dom said:


> I haven't used any of those 3, but I have used the Kanger MOW tank and the Mini ProTank 3 - and both of them (esp the MPT3) have been fantastic for me. I've used them with the old and new style (V2) dual bottom coils, without any leaking or gurgling and have also rebuilt both types with my own coils and cotton wick (again without leaking/gurgling).
> 
> What type of coils are you using? On what battery? And at what power (watt/voltage)?



2.0 ohm and 1.8ohm kangertech coils, 5.2 volts and more or less 14 Watts with a efest battery 3100 mah 20a on a cloupor t5 device


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (26/10/14)

Silverbear said:


> This sounds to me like a coil issue, 2 possible causes
> 
> 1. Are you sure you are using the right kanger coils for those devices
> 2. Check seals on the coil chimeny. But even this has happened to me, after cleaning and refilling then using the tank I find the little grommet on my desk, but while it was out I never had an issue (maybe lucky)
> ...



I might just need to buy a few new coils and try it then


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (26/10/14)

THANKS for the reply guys, I'm gonna buy new coils and then check again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt (26/10/14)

I have found on some coils I get the same problem but only minor leaking.
Take one of your old coils that you are done with (the updated coil with the flat o-ring on the chimney)
Remove the flat o-ring and put it on top of the flat o-ring on the new coil.
You will now have a double o-ring on the chimney. It is a little harder to tighten down now but you have a much better seal.
Also if on your aerotanks try loosen the air draw so you are not sucking so much liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (26/10/14)

BigAnt said:


> I have found on some coils I get the same problem but only minor leaking.
> Take one of your old coils that you are done with (the updated coil with the flat o-ring on the chimney)
> Remove the flat o-ring and put it on top of the flat o-ring on the new coil.
> You will now have a double o-ring on the chimney. It is a little harder to tighten down now but you have a much better seal.
> ...



I don't have o rings but i will get some thanks


----------



## free3dom (26/10/14)

BigAnt said:


> I have found on some coils I get the same problem but only minor leaking.
> Take one of your old coils that you are done with (the updated coil with the flat o-ring on the chimney)
> Remove the flat o-ring and put it on top of the flat o-ring on the new coil.
> You will now have a double o-ring on the chimney. It is a little harder to tighten down now but you have a much better seal.
> Also if on your aerotanks try loosen the air draw so you are not sucking so much liquid.



Thats great advice, nice one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BigAnt (26/10/14)

Forgot to mention for others that have a similar problem but only on the first few draws. 
This I found is because the tank is left lying on its side and with gravity the e-liquid is slowly dripping down the chimney.
If you are going to leave the tank with e-liquid in rather store it standing upright.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear (26/10/14)

BigAnt said:


> I have found on some coils I get the same problem but only minor leaking.
> Take one of your old coils that you are done with (the updated coil with the flat o-ring on the chimney)
> Remove the flat o-ring and put it on top of the flat o-ring on the new coil.
> You will now have a double o-ring on the chimney. It is a little harder to tighten down now but you have a much better seal.
> ...



I support your last point you make, open the airflow a little more, too tight an airflow will cause that you suck more juice into the chimmeny.


----------

